# Halfway huts



## mweston1016 (Oct 27, 2011)

Been thinking recently about the lack of food on offer at some clubs round the turn? Tell me there are still some clubs out there that a. Have the common sense to make a few quid and b. Appreciate we golfers like our food and 4 hours without a meat-based product is madness?

Any decent halfway huts out there bar the likes of Wentworth/Sunningdale?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 27, 2011)

Can't remember the last time I saw one.

When we played Royal Lytham a couple of weeks back we were surprised (and disappointed being hungry!) that there was nothing on the way round.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 27, 2011)

The only one I can think of, at this end is Walton park and thats a muni. Do a great bacon barm. Oh just remembered one of the north m/c clubs. A lady sells over her garden fence.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2011)

Funny enough Mike the two you mention are the best two I have tried although Hanbury Manor is up there too


Chris


----------



## mweston1016 (Oct 27, 2011)

I used to be a member at Weybrook Park in Basingstoke. Nothing fancy but access to Clubhouse after nine where they had sandwiches and soup ready to take out. Must have been a nice little earner and it wasn't tough to arrange...


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2011)

TXT place camberley heath has a mean halfway hut. shorts, bear, soft drinks, cold drink, pasties, sandwiches... its awesome.


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Oct 27, 2011)

I've never played at a club with a halfway hut.

The expense of paying another member of staff, plus having to build, equip and maintain another structure on the course would put our subs up again.

Plus I'd spend more money on bacon and coffee.


----------



## brendy (Oct 27, 2011)

Our place only does a halfway on captains day with a marquee tent. It would make a fortune if left all year round or built properly, we have no caterers in early so no bacon butties etc (Maccy D'ds isnt far away).

Castle Stuarts is still the benchmark for me, it looks great, soup sometimes better than a hotdog and wasnt overly expensive given its location. This is it built onto the dunes on the right as you come away from the ninth and make the walk to the tenth across and down from the mahoosive practice green.







Galgorm has a decent one too.








Other than those, I havent really seen many other courses with a permanent fixture.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 27, 2011)

our course used to have a little burger van thingy at the bottom of our 6th which serviced the 6th green/7th tee of our main course, and the 5th green/6th tee of the 9 hole. doing things like rolls and drinks it done a bomb... then one night kids decided to loot it and burn it out... and that was the end of that. Gutted.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 27, 2011)

Honourable mentions for:

Goodwood
Trevose
Kendleshire


----------



## fundy (Oct 27, 2011)

decent sandwich halfway at Brocket Hall, and a hut ater 10 at Studley Wood (though only used to open on weekends I think)


----------



## ADB (Oct 27, 2011)

Oddsocks said:



			TXT place camberley heath has a mean halfway hut. shorts, bear, soft drinks, cold drink, pasties, sandwiches... its awesome.
		
Click to expand...

Do you need new shorts after you see the bear?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably should have said my own course doesn't need one as the 9th comes back to the clubouse, they do sandwhiches/drinks etc from a spike window at the side.  You can even ring them on the 9th tee in the winter to get the coffee's/tea's sorted to take out on the back 9


----------



## mweston1016 (Oct 27, 2011)

Has anyone played Cranleigh near Guildford lately? That used to have a decent one. I'm a particular fan of soup and not that boil in a cup stuff... still on the hunt for one of those places that serves a decent cup. Ballyliffin has a burger type joing, bit of of place and a bit greasy but didn't stop me getting tucked in.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2011)

I played at Broome Park in Kent a while back. Their clubhouse is a wonderous old house, once owned by Lord Kitchener and the members don't seem to frequent it overly much, as its a stately home with time share ownership. They have a halfway house that apparently can take into the Â£1,000's at weekends


Chris


----------



## Scouser (Oct 27, 2011)

DaveM said:



			The only one I can think of, at this end is Walton park and thats a muni. Do a great bacon barm. Oh just remembered one of the north m/c clubs. A lady sells over her garden fence.
		
Click to expand...

On a side note what's Walton like?


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really love our halfway Hut (well almost halfway). Perched on the edge of the 10th Green it serves the best bacon, sausage or bacon and sausage roll for Â£2.00. Add 50p for a coffee made how I like it (strong) and I am in heaven. They also have fresh cakes and cold drinks. Tradition is that you play up to the 10th Green, stick your head in to place your order (or send in anyone who has blobbed the hole) then putt out. 

I think every course should have one (and no it is not the same going into the club house half way round if you have 2 loops of 9)


----------



## Jonny (Oct 27, 2011)

Ones that spring to mind for a halfway hut:

Woburn on all the courses.
Romford
Woolston Manor (although it's gone to the dogs so wouldn't bother with it anymore)
Hainault Forest on both courses


There are more that I know I've used but the course names elude me at the moment.


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 27, 2011)

Camberley Heath and Blackmoor were both good. The one at Woodhall Spa, on the Bracken can be good, but it's hit and miss as to who is serving.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2011)

This really needs to be an annual competition in the magazine. Halfway Hut of the year would be an award to be proud of.


----------



## Canfordhacker (Oct 27, 2011)

Hindhead has a good one.

At my course we have a buggy that drives round with hot and cold food and drinks. We call him Pasty (as in pie, not colour) Man, but it can be hit and miss as to whether he finds your group at the right time.


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 27, 2011)

Our marshal sells coffee, tea etc. from the buggy, you can also order bacon sandwiches from him.

CK


----------



## CMAC (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.gleneagles.com/hotel/restaurants/the-halfway-house

and a telephone at the 10th hole on each course so your 100% beefburger is freshly cooked and your coffee is hot/ beer cold etc etc when you arrive.
throw in the fact it was served by an eastern european beauty and thats the way to do it.


----------



## Toad (Oct 27, 2011)

Got to agree with Darth Gleneagles Queens/Kings course is probably the best I have seen.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2011)

Sandy Lodge has an amazing hut, loads of spicy relishes for your burger / sausage, and a great Thai chilli soup.

Only thing to recommend the place though.


----------



## Jonny (Oct 27, 2011)

You don't like Sandy Lodge? I think the course is excellent there. Great golfing soil... a nice layout... and I find the staff/membership pretty approachable really.

I tend to play their Open comp annually as well.


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 27, 2011)

Cambridge Meridan has one.There is a menu board by the 9th tee with mobile number. You text your order and it's ready when you walk off the green. Really nice bacon and sausage sarnies/rolls hot drinks and cold beer/cider and ale.


----------



## brendy (Oct 27, 2011)

mweston1016 said:



			Has anyone played Cranleigh near Guildford lately? That used to have a decent one. I'm a particular fan of soup and not that boil in a cup stuff... still on the hunt for one of those places that serves a decent cup. Ballyliffin has a burger type joing, bit of of place and a bit greasy but didn't stop me getting tucked in.
		
Click to expand...

Remind me, were you unwell or was it a hangover cure Michael?  That van even got a mention in the magazine write up! haha.


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2011)

Dundonald is another one with a phone on the 9th tee. Just pick up talk to the clubhouse and your coffee/roll whatever is waiting for you on the 10th tee.


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 27, 2011)

gripitripit said:



			Cambridge Meridan has one.There is a menu board by the 9th tee with mobile number. You text your order and it's ready when you walk off the green. Really nice bacon and sausage sarnies/rolls hot drinks and cold beer/cider and ale.
		
Click to expand...

 That's where Pontius lost his trolley in the river...!!!
Ask him about it if you ever play with him, he loves telling people...!!! 

CK


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 27, 2011)

on comp days a lady sells refreshments by the 10th tee, ham/cheese/beef/ rolls Â£1, tea/coffee 50p, choc bars 50p, sausage rolls 50p, bottle water/sof drinks 50p


----------



## 19thagain (Oct 27, 2011)

My favourite three are
a) Carnoustie on a winters morning - I assume it is still trading

b) Gleneagles - described above better than I can.

c) Santa Ponsa - well earned beer midway through the round BUT also caters for the Brandy and Port to offer the extra few yards on your drive down the 17th and 18th.


----------



## Snelly (Oct 27, 2011)

The best halfway huts that I know are at:

St Georges Hill - pretty girl serving and you can get their winter speciality, Bovril with sherry and Tabasco!
Sunningdale - Pint of Pimms please!
West Hill - lovely sausages
Hindhead
Woburn Dukes/Duchess
Bearwood Lakes

All really excellent.

Cheers,


Snelly.


----------



## mweston1016 (Oct 27, 2011)

brendy said:



			Remind me, were you unwell or was it a hangover cure Michael?  That van even got a mention in the magazine write up! haha.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't hungover but my golf was so bad I decided to take it out on my heart and arteries!


----------



## Whee (Oct 27, 2011)

I think we are quite lucky with water/food. We have a rolling snack shop, 2 lads in buggies all over the course offering drinks, chocolate etc. not bad pricing too.

You can order from the club house kitchen with the lads as well, they'll track you down and bring your burger and chips out to you. I've never known anybody do it, but it might explain why the Koreans appear to be playing in slow motion at times.

There's the Eagle Hut, or whatever it's called, at the 15th tee where you can get a brew or some filth ordered. 

Club house restaurant is usually rammed after a round, usually it's the Eastern element of the membership that fill the place.


----------



## Lump (Oct 27, 2011)

We have a halfway hut. Cant beat a butty after 9 holes.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 27, 2011)

Whee said:



			at the 15th tee where you can get a brew or some filth ordered.
		
Click to expand...

 tell us more


----------



## Whee (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha Darth, unfortunately not the good kind.


----------



## palindromicbob (Oct 27, 2011)

Conrawood takes you back past the club house after nine so you can nip in for something in the shop.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jonny said:



			You don't like Sandy Lodge? I think the course is excellent there. Great golfing soil... a nice layout... and I find the staff/membership pretty approachable really.

I tend to play their Open comp annually as well.
		
Click to expand...

17 mediocre holes, alot with power lines over the top, and one stupid 70 yard par three to the north face of the Eiger. 

There is a bunker there which is flooded. It has been for 3 years. The bunkers on either side of it are labelled GUR. The middle one is not. Penalty drop out if you go in it. Added to which it can't be GUR, as there is no sign that it will ever be repaired.

Visitors car park miles from any where, mud path to club house, not lit. Un-manned club house, like the Marie Celeste til 9.30 am, when as a society we had bacon rolls ordered from 8.00. Ill mannered starter, putting tee times back so the last guys out won't finish. Members area in bar. Members only practice facilities. Yellow society tee moved 80 yards forwards on first hole. I could go on.

Have played it as a members guest, a visitor, a club match, and as a society. None of which have impressed me. It is the most unwelcoming place I have ever been to.

As I say, nice half way hut though.


----------



## Pants (Oct 27, 2011)

Being a bit of a nomad, I've come across a few although not all are open every day.

Hever Castle
Leatherhead
Shooters Hill
The Addington (mainly for big events)
Sundridge Park
West Kent


----------



## thecraw (Oct 27, 2011)

Bonnyton has one thats sponsored by Harry Ramsdens.

Although you CERTAINLY WONT get a bacon roll!!!!!!! Very nice track though.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 27, 2011)

We have a halfway hut (starters garden shed) that sells tea, coffee, soup (sometimes), bacon & sausage rolls, but only when it's busy enough for the starter to be there ie. Weekend and bank holiday mornings.


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 27, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



 That's where Pontius lost his trolley in the river...!!!
Ask him about it if you ever play with him, he loves telling people...!!! 

CK
		
Click to expand...

CK have you played Meridian...? If you have what did you think of it?


----------



## Junior (Oct 27, 2011)

We have one but its only open on comp days.  Not commercially viable on other days.  Love a bacon sarnie or some soup halfway round.


----------



## sev112 (Oct 27, 2011)

Jonny said:



			Ones that spring to mind for a halfway hut:

Hainault Forest on both courses
		
Click to expand...

Where on earth have they got a Halfway hut on the Upper course ?  The 9th and 10th are out in eth middle of teh forest ?  Althought it is 20 years since i last played there


----------



## sev112 (Oct 27, 2011)

My constant best 2 are : 
 - Bearwood Lakes
 - West Byfleet


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2011)

Caversham Heath has one but not recommended. One of the few I've seen this season. Big Homer thumbs up to both Camberley Heath and Blackmoor but I think the one at Wentworth takes some beating


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here is the one at my club


----------



## Iaing (Oct 27, 2011)

We've got one at Eastwood but it's only open on competition days.
Does a very nice home made sausage roll.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 27, 2011)

Another vote for Stoke Rochford - good stuff at a good price, and a warm welcome

Gog-Magog has one but it's location at a point where the two 18's nearly meet mean it gets pretty busy,when it's open. 

The Hertfordshire has one tucked right alongside the clubhouse(!) on the long walk between the 9th and 10th - can make that part of the course pretty slow.


----------



## Crow (Oct 27, 2011)

Ours at Ullesthorpe is great.
Hot Cobs: Sausage, sausage & egg, bacon, burger, faggots, etc.
Cold cobs: Tuna mayo, egg mayo, turkey & stuffing etc.
Drinks: Cup-a-soup, coffee, tea, cold drinks from the fridge, even beers on Cpatain's days and the like.
And of course a range of choc bars etc.
(Anyone got the number for weightwatchers?)


----------



## richart (Oct 28, 2011)

We have one at Blackmoor, but it is effectively privately owned and makes no money at all for the club. Just a benefit for the membership, and we always stop and support it. Unfortunately the ladies never use it as it is beside the mens tee on the 10th, and they would have to walk 30 yards.

Does nice ice creams in the summer if you get there early.


----------



## Jonny (Oct 28, 2011)

sev112 said:



			Where on earth have they got a Halfway hut on the Upper course ?  The 9th and 10th are out in eth middle of teh forest ?  Althought it is 20 years since i last played there
		
Click to expand...

The hut hits both courses where they meet. I think it's the 8th (ish) on the Upper Course and the 15th tee on the lower course.

They do an excellent sausage roll there and have a fair bit of seating available to watch the hackers go by.


----------



## Jonny (Oct 28, 2011)

murphthemog said:



			17 mediocre holes, alot with power lines over the top, and one stupid 70 yard par three to the north face of the Eiger. 

There is a bunker there which is flooded. It has been for 3 years. The bunkers on either side of it are labelled GUR. The middle one is not. Penalty drop out if you go in it. Added to which it can't be GUR, as there is no sign that it will ever be repaired.

Visitors car park miles from any where, mud path to club house, not lit. Un-manned club house, like the Marie Celeste til 9.30 am, when as a society we had bacon rolls ordered from 8.00. Ill mannered starter, putting tee times back so the last guys out won't finish. Members area in bar. Members only practice facilities. Yellow society tee moved 80 yards forwards on first hole. I could go on.

Have played it as a members guest, a visitor, a club match, and as a society. None of which have impressed me. It is the most unwelcoming place I have ever been to.

As I say, nice half way hut though.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough... I actually quite like the course. It's more links than parkland... and I kinda like that inside the M25. Also I think that it's a little different off the backs. Never been on the yellow markers there but I can imagine it is a little uninspiring. The 1st hole is a great par 4 off the whites but a pointless par 5 off the yellows... And that 70yarder isn't about the length of the tee shot. It's about your ability to control your distance with a short club into a punishing green. It's 90 yards off the backs not 70 and it's not as easy as it might sound for most players. It's a really wicked slope on the front right.(only pin position I've ever seen there)


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 28, 2011)

GB72 said:



			Here is the one at my club






Click to expand...

That's bigger than Boars Heads clubhouse!!!

Bearwood Lakes has a decent halfway hut, usually manned by pretty ladeez.
East Brighton has a decent one as well.

Lefties gaff (Sundridge Park) has one too. Had a dog roll there once. It was rank. I didn't tell Leftie though 'cos he treated me to it. I kept pretending to eat it but was slyly lobbing bits of "meat" out down the fairway. Seriously. It really was rank....


----------

